# Gentran model 20216 transfer switch



## wbw1989 (Sep 10, 2009)

Transfer switch has 3 position toggle: Gen-Off-Line with six circuits (one wire to breaker in panel other wire to branch circuit). When i was ringing it out to see what goes to the breaker in main panel, I got 0 ohms/continuity for five of the six circuits while in the LINE position, but on circuit 3 i got 7 ohms. Am I overreacting here thinking there is a loose connection or something?


----------

